# Can threads be deleted?



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 10, 2017)

There was a thread I had seen earlier today on an actress, and I went to go find it but can't find it anywhere, and searching for the actress in the search bar doesn't appear to show anything.

I'm curious on if threads can be deleted/what a thread would have to do to be deleted, since as far as I know when the threads have posters that are breaking rules they just get locked.

Not angry, or upset, if threads can. More curious than anything.

Also would like to know if I'm going crazy and just imagining that threads existence, or if I'm blind and failing at finding it.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 10, 2017)

Threads are sometimes either hidden or outright deleted if they violate the rules, or are being reviewed by the staff.  The thread in question raised significant concerns as expressed in one or more RTMs as well as when I reviewed it.  Since we don't discuss actions against specific members openly, I'll leave it at that.

Some examples of threads that get deleted include spam threads, threads containing offensive material either in language or content, and threads that are otherwise in significant violation of the rules.

We do not generally delete content because someone regrets posting it...  or has rethought how deeply they put their foot in their mouth, or has decided to take their ball and go play somewhere else because they don't like someone here at MT.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, that makes sense. And glad to know I'm not going crazy.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 11, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> And glad to know I'm not going crazy.



Well, that's a totally different question...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, that's a totally different question...


Very true, but that answer I don't want. I'm much happier living in denial, thank you very much.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 12, 2017)

jks9199 said:


> The thread in question raised significant concerns as expressed in one or more RTMs as well as when I reviewed it.


It must be one of my threads before I became 'kinder and gentler'


----------



## 987david (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, JKS, I have a thread that is 12 years old, and is quite slanderous. I meekly objected to the post back then, cannot believe it is still around and now am quite annoyed by it. It Was started by a collegue who went ballistic. I have avoided legal action because I don't like to operate that way. The post is slander, through and through.  And should be deleted due to its content and nature. Please contact me at leadtrader@icloud.com  ... so we could privately discuss.  Thanks.


----------

